# Schismatoglottis gui



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

It used to be called Schismatoglottis kayulapis, now the current name is Schismatoglottis gui. I grow this plant emersed in a glass tank with clear glass cover. I don't fertilizer but planted in a 3 inch plastic pot with ADA Amazonia substrate. The tank has 2 inch deep water, circulated by a power head. Lighting is a T5HO fixture for 6 hours daily.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

beautiful flowers! Do your aroids just flower naturally or do you use a dose of phosphates to induce flowering?


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

neilshieh said:


> beautiful flowers! Do your aroids just flower naturally or do you use a dose of phosphates to induce flowering?


Hi Neil,

I don't dose phosphates to induce flowering. It started flowering when it was two years old.

Thanks for asking.

Cris


----------

